
The Graphing Calculator Story - zengr
http://www.pacifict.com/Story/
======
kalleboo
Reading this old story again it's interesting to recontextualize it into 2011.
Would this have still happened they same way today, when tools are cheap (or
free!) and online distribution gives everyone a large enough audience?
(Obviously the PPC being a prototype and not available commercially throws a
wrench in my hypothesis but bear with me)

------
aaronharnly
This story is, in one sense, the antidote to the "Don't Call Yourself a
Programmer" article. These guys were programmers. They programmed because they
liked to program, not to add business value.

------
zengr
And a Google Tech Talk about the same:
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7497796873809571567>

------
shreex
A quick search on HN revealed this very page has been posted 5 times before.

All the recent discussion about improving the "quality" of the HN front page
seems more relevant with so many repeat-posts popping up quite often.

~~~
robinduckett
However HN gets new visitors all the time, something old could be new to me,
and something old to me could be new to you.

~~~
shreex
So, would it be okay to keep re-posting (high quality) stuff because it is new
to me? btw, the most recent post of the Graphing Calculator Story was 4 weeks
ago.

NB: My comment was not about the quality of this particular post. The story is
inspiring, of course.

